
Could Quantum Computing Be the End of Free Will? - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/quantum-computing-free-will/564215/?single_page=true
======
saintPirelli
That thought is literally older than computers.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laplace%27s_demon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laplace%27s_demon)

